# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  My GHRP-6 / CJC-1295 Log

## Phyll

I decided to start a log too... I think it will help me track my progress and also help others who are thinking about starting a pep cycle and doing some research.

Current Stats:
Weight: 192lbs
Body Fat: around 8% (measured a few months ago)
Height: 6'1''

Reconstitution Protocol:
GHRP-6: Mix 5mg of peptide with 2.5mL of bac water. 
CJC-1295 (w/o DAC): Mix 2mg of peptide with 1mL of back water.

Cycle Protocol:
I am going to be running 2x/day for the first two weeks (dose time will depend on my activities for that day.) After that, I plan on going 3x/day.
No AAS or anything else. Just the peptides.
Injecting 100mcg of each. (5 IU of each using a U-100 insulin pin, 31G).

January 4:
Took only the GHRP-6 in the morning, to see how I felt. Not much to report. I did feel some hunger, but not entirely sure if that was psychological or an actual reaction to the peptide.
Worked out during lunch, mostly a Crossfit type of workout.
Took 100mcg of each around bedtime. I was expecting to get the "head rush" from the CJC but didn't feel anything at all. Not even the hunger from the GHRP. I was expecting to get some side effects, but nothing really happened. I hope this stuff is legit. I did sleep well last night, though.

January 5:
Worked out in the AM and then took the peps after. Again, no sides/reactions.

I am going to keep updating this as I go... Probably not on a daily basis, but as often as I can.

----------


## Razor

Subscribed. Im doing the same thing, but using gh as well

----------


## Phyll

Nice man. Interested in seeing your results too. Are you getting any of the sides, i.e. hunger, head rush, etc.?

----------


## Razor

I am going with Mod GFR and the 6 like you, I switched from the 2.
I swear I got more hunger from the 2 than the 6 which is not supposed to be that way, but who the hell really knows these days.
At 6iu a day of GH and 6iu a day of peptides I feel like a god that walks the earth :Smilie:

----------


## Phyll

Haha I bet you do man, that's awesome

----------


## Phyll

Took another shot this morning... I usually lift in the morning, so as soon as I got home after the gym I took the shot, waited 20 min and had my post workout shake. Is that a good approach? 

Still not feeling much, just very slightly flush/warm feeling on the face after the injection. I've been reading this is all dose-dependent, so maybe at 100mcg that's all I am going to feel as far as sides.

----------


## Phyll

Weighed myself last night and I gained two pounds. Not sure where that came from, maybe it is just from the fact I've been eating a lot more this week. I like it though!! 

Next week I am starting a more structure diet... I'll post it on here, right now I am eating very clean but it is more like a "eat what you see" type of diet.

----------


## springguy45

Doing the same protacol with the exception of 3x/day to start. I started feeling the bennies almost right away. Initially way better sleep. I used to wake up at a minmum of once per night. Been 7 days now and from the first night I have not gotten up in the middle of the night. No vivid dreams yet, hunger hits about 20 to 30 minutes after injection. I pin on waking after workout and pre bed. Eat about 20 to 30 minutes after pinning with the exception of pre bed. No other sides, such as carpal tunnel or bloat that I can see. Seems I have been getting better pumps but that may just be from working harder. Oh and seem to be more alert during the day....

----------


## Phyll

Cool man thanks for sharing let me know how it goes for you.

----------


## Phyll

I am a little disappointed with these peps... What is getting to me is the complete absence of any sides. I don't feel hungry, no dreams, no flushing, nothing. I take the shots and it is just like I havent taken them. I am starting to wonder if my stuff is legit or if I messed something up. I am almost considering upping the doses to see if I will feel something. These weren't cheap. I wanted to have some signs they are actually working!

Has anybody on here ever gone through a similar situation?

----------


## lovbyts

Subscribed. I'm doing the same except this week only 1x a day. Starting 2x a day soon and then 3x, maybe.

----------


## Phyll

Cool man, good luck. Post on here if you can feel anything (hunger, flushing, etc.) when you take the shots...

----------


## M302_Imola

> I am a little disappointed with these peps... What is getting to me is the complete absence of any sides. I don't feel hungry, no dreams, no flushing, nothing. I take the shots and it is just like I havent taken them. I am starting to wonder if my stuff is legit or if I messed something up. I am almost considering upping the doses to see if I will feel something. These weren't cheap. I wanted to have some signs they are actually working!
> 
> Has anybody on here ever gone through a similar situation?


Are you only dosing 2x day? At that dose you will prob not see any sides. You might see some sides at 3x per day, but you do realize it takes peps awhile to build up in your system. Give them at least a month to build up in your system. That being said sleep should improve within the 1st couple weeks.

----------


## Phyll

> Are you only dosing 2x day? At that dose you will prob not see any sides. You might see some sides at 3x per day, but you do realize it takes peps awhile to build up in your system. Give them at least a month to build up in your system. That being said sleep should improve within the 1st couple weeks.


I started dosing 3x/day yesterday. I will stick with them for one month and see what happens...

----------


## Phyll

One of the things I have been noticing are heartburns. I've been getting them quite often, like a few times a day and I never really had a problem with that before.

----------


## Phyll

Hey man why are you starting with 1x and "maybe" 3x? I thought 3x was the norm... 


> Subscribed. I'm doing the same except this week only 1x a day. Starting 2x a day soon and then 3x, maybe.

----------


## lovbyts

I like the idea of working my way up from 1x a week for a week then 2x for a week then 3x just to get the body use to it and see how I feel.

----------


## Phyll

Yeah that makes sense. I started with 2x too and after a week went up to 3x.



> I like the idea of working my way up from 1x a week for a week then 2x for a week then 3x just to get the body use to it and see how I feel.

----------


## Phyll

Anyone who has run this combination and got some serious water retention? 

It is mostly my midsection... My love handles are out of control.

What can I do to reduce this water?? I am eating as clean as fk and have nearly put on 5lbs in the last week since i started rp-6 and cjc!! was more so looking for the fat loss benefits rather than this explosion!

Should I go back to 2x day shots???

----------


## Brohim

Start 2x per day pwo and pre-bed then work your way up. If you pin too much water rentention is a side; just like GH. So lower your amount a bit and give it time to build up. It isn't test prop not going to get results right away.

----------


## Phyll

> Start 2x per day pwo and pre-bed then work your way up. If you pin too much water rentention is a side; just like GH. So lower your amount a bit and give it time to build up. It isn't test prop not going to get results right away.


Definitely. I think I upped the dose too quick without giving my body a chance to react to it. I am taking today off and then going back to 2x/day for a while and see what happens.

----------


## Phyll

Something else I have noticed is that some of the sides are very related to injection timing. Yesterday I took the peps on an empty stomach before dinner and I was so hungry I probably ate 2,000 cals in one single meal.  :Smilie:  I could just keep eating forever. That caught my attention because most of the times I haven't felt anything after injecting.

So definitely, with peptides you have to figure out what times of the day will work better for you, and the best way to do that is through trial and error.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Anyone who has run this combination and got some serious water retention? 
> 
> It is mostly my midsection... My love handles are out of control.
> 
> What can I do to reduce this water?? I am eating as clean as fk and have nearly put on 5lbs in the last week since i started rp-6 and cjc!! was more so looking for the fat loss benefits rather than this explosion!
> 
> Should I go back to 2x day shots???


For fatloss you need to pin the peptides and then wait about 30 mins and then do some form of cardio to burn off the ffa's. Simply pinning peptides and not doing some energy expenditure will not yield fatloss.

----------


## Phyll

> For fatloss you need to pin the peptides and then wait about 30 mins and then do some form of cardio to burn off the ffa's. Simply pinning peptides and not doing some energy expenditure will not yield fatloss.


Sounds good man... I usually lift early in the morning on an empty stomach. Do you think I should pin before or post workout in that case? I haven't figured that one out yet.

I'll be pinning before cardio on my cardio days.

----------


## Phyll

Started pinning again this morning... Will stick with 2x day for a while and see.

Also started taking huperzine A @ 200mcg/day.

----------


## dooie

I'll be watching this, want to start the same as you!

How long will you be running just the peps? Will you bring in any AAS?
What results do you want/expect from this?

----------


## Phyll

> I'll be watching this, want to start the same as you!
> 
> How long will you be running just the peps? Will you bring in any AAS?
> What results do you want/expect from this?


Hey dooie - planning on running the peps for at least 6 months, possibly more. Still debating on whether or not I should add AAS... I would like to add some test. Did a few cycles in the past and I got shut down hard. Even with proper PCTs (yes, plural) it took me a while to recover. So I am reluctant.

For the peps I am expecting some minor muscle growth, but mostly well-being and fat loss. I am not really sure what to expect, which is one the reasons I started this log.

----------


## dooie

> Hey dooie - planning on running the peps for at least 6 months, possibly more. Still debating on whether or not I should add AAS... I would like to add some test. Did a few cycles in the past and I got shut down hard. Even with proper PCTs (yes, plural) it took me a while to recover. So I am reluctant.
> 
> For the peps I am expecting some minor muscle growth, but mostly well-being and fat loss. I am not really sure what to expect, which is one the reasons I started this log.


Im looking to run a similar cycle, Do you need to run a PCT for a peptide only cycle?

----------


## DanB

[QUOTE=dooie;5863042]Im looking to run a similar cycle, Do you need to run a PCT for a peptide only cycle?[/QUOTE

 :Hmmmm:  no you dont, and by the sounds of it you have alot more research to do before you consider running anything

----------


## dooie

?? That's why I'm asking!! I didn't say I was doing it anytime soon

----------


## Phyll

Since I lift mostly early in the mornings, trying to dose the peps at the best time for max benefits has been a bit challenging. I am still taking them 2x a day and starting Saturday I am following this routine:

On cardio days, I'll pin the peps 30 min before cardio (running, etc.) on empty stomach.
On lifting days, I'll take a protein/oats shake 30 minutes before I head to the gym and pin the peps PWO.

Second dose is always at night before bed.

----------


## Phyll

I have been noticing sightly better sleep. I don't wake up at night anymore. Sleeping wasn't really a problem for me, but I used to wake up 1x or 2x every night just shuffling around the bed. Now I seem to be able to sleep all the way through the night.

No dreams though... Like no dreams at all. I was looking forward to the vivid dreams everybody was talking about. But I haven't been able to remember any of my dreams. It is like a big blank screen from the moment I fall asleep until I wake up!

----------


## Phyll

Took the peps this morning after cardio and I haven't been able to stop eating since then. hungry as a bitch all day. it is almost annoying, but i like it.  :Smilie:

----------


## M302_Imola

> I have been noticing sightly better sleep. I don't wake up at night anymore. Sleeping wasn't really a problem for me, but I used to wake up 1x or 2x every night just shuffling around the bed. Now I seem to be able to sleep all the way through the night.
> 
> No dreams though... Like no dreams at all. I was looking forward to the vivid dreams everybody was talking about. But I haven't been able to remember any of my dreams. It is like a big blank screen from the moment I fall asleep until I wake up!


Yep, deeper sleep is a good indication that the peps are starting to work. Don't worry about the vivid dreams, I get them sometimes but most of the time like you it's a blank screen.




> Took the peps this morning after cardio and I haven't been able to stop eating since then. hungry as a bitch all day. it is almost annoying, but i like it.


Yep that's GHRP-6 at its' best...it's known for increasing hunger. If this becomes an issue GHRP-2 should be a nice substitute.

----------


## Phyll

Thanks for the comments, M302. One thing I've been noticing is that the way I feel can vary considerably from one day to the other. For instance, yesterday was hunger hell but today I am definitely not as hungry as yesterday. I think this illustrates the fact that even though peps definitely increase GH, they are still under the body's feedback loop control. Some days your pituitary is like "OH YEAH!!!!!" but other days it is more like "WHATEVER..." I think that sums it up.

----------


## Phyll

I did have a ****ed up dream last night though... I pinned the peps before bedtime but ended up falling asleep on the couch and had this weird ass dream about my dog in the woods behind my house. 

Here it goes: It was nighttime and my dog was barking like crazy in the patio. Then he starts running away from me as I desperately call his name, trying to get him to come back. He just kept running towards the woods until he disappeared. Then all of a sudden there is this really bright huge flash of light right behind the trees and I can see tons of deers, all blankly staring at me for like a second. Then it was dark again. It was weird. My dog saw me too and he starts walking back towards the house. But behind him there is this weird animal all covered in a cloak, coming towards me carrying some sort of sickle on his hand, I couldn't tell for sure.

At that point I was like WTF and I woke up because it was just freaking me out too much.

How about that for a dream???

----------


## M302_Imola

> Thanks for the comments, M302. One thing I've been noticing is that the way I feel can vary considerably from one day to the other. For instance, yesterday was hunger hell but today I am definitely not as hungry as yesterday. I think this illustrates the fact that even though peps definitely increase GH, they are still under the body's feedback loop control. Some days your pituitary is like "OH YEAH!!!!!" but other days it is more like "WHATEVER..." I think that sums it up.


No prob bro! I think your rational could very much be true.

----------


## Cravenmorehead

> I did have a ****ed up dream last night though... I pinned the peps before bedtime but ended up falling asleep on the couch and had this weird ass dream about my dog in the woods behind my house. 
> 
> Here it goes: It was nighttime and my dog was barking like crazy in the patio. Then he starts running away from me as I desperately call his name, trying to get him to come back. He just kept running towards the woods until he disappeared. Then all of a sudden there is this really bright huge flash of light right behind the trees and I can see tons of deers, all blankly staring at me for like a second. Then it was dark again. It was weird. My dog saw me too and he starts walking back towards the house. But behind him there is this weird animal all covered in a cloak, coming towards me carrying some sort of sickle on his hand, I couldn't tell for sure.
> 
> At that point I was like WTF and I woke up because it was just freaking me out too much.
> 
> How about that for a dream???


Interesting. I am also remembering my dreams better on peptides. Maybe this is a backdoor to lucid dreaming without all the meditation.

----------


## Phyll

Just a quick update... Took yesterday off and back today. 

Been having some pain with the shots lately. I feel like a freaking pin cushion with all these pokes! Some spots on my belly are bruised. I guess I was injecting too fast, so starting today I am pinning slower and hopefully it will be better.

Considerably upped cardio and caloric intake. Gained around 4lbs of water around the first week and it has been consistent since then; no more no less on the scale.

----------


## Phyll

Still feels like I am holding water especially in the mid section. That is a little frustrating. I was hoping this would help me make get some quality LBM gains, but instead I look soft. Big love handles!

Arms look bigger though - probably same reason, holding more water? We'll see how it goes.

----------


## lovbyts

if you are not taking calcium try that. It is prescribed a lot for bloat.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Still feels like I am holding water especially in the mid section. That is a little frustrating. I was hoping this would help me make get some quality LBM gains, but instead I look soft. Big love handles!
> 
> Arms look bigger though - probably same reason, holding more water? We'll see how it goes.


Sometimes when I escessively pin my belly it gets a sort of swollen look to it as if I'm holding pockets of water. Make sure you are switching pinning locations as you can pin the love handles as well as the lower back if you can reach it. There's also nothing wrong with pinning your quad IM (might give your belly a rest). A natural diuretic is green tea (the brewed kind), so you might try to work in a few cups of this throughout the day (don't use sugar, splenda is fine). What would be even better would to squeeze some lemon into the tea as well. This coupled with a proper diet w/ low sodium and a healthy water intake should help reduce the water weight. Also, dropping the carbs down will help the body not hold as much water as well.

----------


## Phyll

Thanks for the tips guys, I appreciate it. I will try both calcium and the green tea for sure. I've been eating very low sodium, but I def can up the water intake too. I've upped the calories as well so that's probably part of the reason!

----------


## Phyll

I do definitely need to rotate injection sites. I've been doing mostly abs/love handles and upper glutes. I noticed yesterday my abs look nasty... Pretty sore and bruised. Can't really take my shirt off right now, glad it is winter time.  :Smilie:  Did that happen with anybody else too? I attached a pic, but it looks a lot worse in person.

----------


## M302_Imola

> I do definitely need to rotate injection sites. I've been doing mostly abs/love handles and upper glutes. I noticed yesterday my abs look nasty... Pretty sore and bruised. Can't really take my shirt off right now, glad it is winter time.  Did that happen with anybody else too? I attached a pic, but it looks a lot worse in person.


Yep, about 1 out of every 20 or so injections bruises up like that for me...perfectly normal bro!

----------


## Twolf20

I had this happen once in the same spot, it will go away. I figured I hit a capillary.

----------


## Phyll

So I decided to take a break from the peps for a couple of weeks... Mainly because I didn't like how my body was reacting to the rp-6. I am pretty sure my prolactin levels were very high, my nips were getting noticeably puffy and I didn't really like how my body was looking "soft" overall. Probably because of cortisol as well, not sure.

After talking to some people, I decided I am going to get some ipamorelin and restart the cycle using the GRF(1-29) and the Ipa; I think that will be much better.

----------


## M302_Imola

> So I decided to take a break from the peps for a couple of weeks... Mainly because I didn't like how my body was reacting to the rp-6. I am pretty sure my prolactin levels were very high, my nips were getting noticeably puffy and I didn't really like how my body was looking "soft" overall. Probably because of cortisol as well, not sure.
> 
> After talking to some people, I decided I am going to get some ipamorelin and restart the cycle using the GRF(1-29) and the Ipa; I think that will be much better.


The ipa will def. combat less prolactin and cortisol...not a bad decision considering the sides you're getting on GHRP-6

----------


## Phyll

> The ipa will def. combat less prolactin and cortisol...not a bad decision considering the sides you're getting on GHRP-6


Thanks bro, I think so too. GHRP-6 just hasn't been too nice for me. I'll update this thread when I get on the peps again.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Thanks bro, I think so too. GHRP-6 just hasn't been too nice for me. I'll update this thread when I get on the peps again.


Good deal. I've tried both ipa and GHRP-2 and was fine with both (no prolactin or cortisol sides to speak of) guess I'm lucky. Haven't tried GHRP-6 yet but going to get some w/ my next order.

----------

